# Post your nav bar!



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

lol i love this option, having a lot of fun with it. Was just wondering what kind of cool things other people are doing!

Long press:
back - kill
home - recents
search - voice search
messages(ghost) - n/a
phone - people​
​
Edit: Sorry if this is a dup topic but i didn't see anything exactly like this so i decided to start one!​


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

That's pretty bad ass not gunna lie.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

op is on aokp, right?


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep AOKP b31 with Nitroz's black exodus theme.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

How do you change the nav icons? I've figured out how to link them to custom apps etc and it even says "icon" in ROM control but I can't figure out how to actually set it.

I'm probably just an idiot...

EDIT: I already know how to put different softkey icons and such which I have done. But if I were to link to a custom app it just uses the apps stock icon and I want to change that.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

For anybody that is just confused about the entire process itself... You have to be on at least build 30, or an equivalent rom that supports this feature.

1. System settings
2. ROM control
3. Navigation bar
4. Change the N_avigation Button Quantity _if you want MOAR buttonz
5. Press the *icon *next to any of the "*button **# **& **Icon**"* option
6. Navigate to the photo of your choice!
7. You may have to restart the phone for the changes to apply

Hope that helps! Post yours!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

This is how I'm rollin'









i have the home button set up with recents and the web button set for camera on long press.


----------



## Castro.90 (Feb 8, 2012)

was tired of traditional nav so i switched to written nav, reduced the height to 24dpi, looks nice and better than original 48dpi

EDIT: 2nd pic is what pressed looks like


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Where did you get that app drawer icon ? Me likey

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm on Liquid 1.25 which I'm very happy with but must say I'm very jelly at the moment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Where did you get that app drawer icon ? Me likey


This is where i got all of my icons.
http://www.iconfinder.com/browse/largest

Here is the direct link for that pinwheel. It is very sexy!
http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/23878/128/browser_color_flower_icon


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

How do you get written icons like that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mendedtimbo (Dec 30, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

I've got the first three buttons set up like the OP. the other two are recents and menu, no long press function.

running patient zero phase 2 milestone 1

theme is geezers b31, custom modified to give me a transparent navbar. apex launcher 1.0.2 (.3 and later messes up transparency).


----------



## Castro.90 (Feb 8, 2012)

gnex0422 said:


> How do you get written icons like that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


download "Simple Text" app from Play Store - it'll allow you to create your own.


----------



## Castro.90 (Feb 8, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Where did you get that app drawer icon ? Me likey
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


if this questiona was directed to me i obtained the icon from a "Transformers" icon pack found @ http://ypf.deviantart.com/art/icon-for-transformers-61630983


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get a transparent nav bar?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

reefster said:


> Does anyone know how to get a transparent nav bar?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


there's a thread in theme forum with various files you can flash. but they're incompatible with other systemui mods (such as geezer).

to do it manually you have to decompile SystemUI.apk, go to res/layout/navigation_bar.xml and change android:background to #7c000000
then go to C:\apktools\systemui\smali\com\android\systemui\statusbar\phone\PhoneStatusBar.smali

search for const v4, 0x4800068

change the two lines below it (replace the 2 lines with the following text:

const/4 v5, -0x3

move v2,v1

then recompile systemui.apk, sign it, and put it in a flashable zip


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Munk (Feb 11, 2012)

I still need to try and play around with my SimpleText settings to get the text keys formatted correctly but here is mine. Each of my three softkeys are Aperture Science logos and have a normal and longpress option. Also I found an app called fishbowl picture gallery that allows for cropping in a circle so the backlighting will conform to the circle and not be a blacked out box. Using AOKP 31.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> there's a thread in theme forum with various files you can flash. but they're incompatible with other systemui mods (such as geezer).
> 
> to do it manually you have to decompile SystemUI.apk, go to res/layout/navigation_bar.xml and change android:background to #7c000000
> then go to C:apktoolssystemuismalicomandroidsystemuistatusbarphonePhoneStatusBar.smali
> ...


Thanks. That's probably too advanced for me but I really appreciate the explanation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

Gold Standard mod

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> This is how I'm rollin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the google themed app drawer icon? I want it if you can get me a copy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> View attachment 22516
> 
> 
> I've got the first three buttons set up like the OP. the other two are recents and menu, no long press function.
> ...


can i get a link to the high res version of your wallpaper...its sexy as hell!!!


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

Baked_Tator said:


> can i get a link to the high res version of your wallpaper...its sexy as hell!!!


here you go: http://hqwallpapers.eu/3d/3d-view-abstract-cubes-desktop-1920x1200-wallpaper-1075362


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> here you go: http://hqwallpapers....llpaper-1075362


ty sir...tis a sexy wallpaper!!!


----------



## greeknasty (May 26, 2012)

for some reason when i try to change the icon it wont show up as i downloaded it it will show the shape of but the will be colored in by the default color i have chosen..how can i change the icon so that it shows the exact picture of the icons i chose?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

greeknasty said:


> for some reason when i try to change the icon it wont show up as i downloaded it it will show the shape of but the will be colored in by the default color i have chosen..how can i change the icon so that it shows the exact picture of the icons i chose?


Reset navbar and don't change soft key color.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine's pretty basic. Long press back, kill. Long press home, nav bar widgets. Long press recent, voice search.

Sent from my Unicornified, LK'ed-out, 4.0.4-driven, Linaro'ed to the max LTE GNex.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mines pretty basic too. 
Back/Long press Kill app. Home/Long press S Voice. Recent/Long press Nav bar widget toggle. And invisible menu keys on both sides all the time.


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

This is sweet!! Wha rom / theme are u using

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

I change mine like weekly.
There is a thread in teams > aokp doing same.
Got a few there, pacman, space invaders etc.
ATM this is mine.
press - longpress
Camera > navbar widgets 
Menu > search | I use the search icon instead of menu cause menu is fugly
Home > recents
back > kill app
App launcher > ics browser

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

oo3 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can I bother you for a link to those nav bar icons they are sweet!


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

abezzilla99 said:


> Can I bother you for a link to those nav bar icons they are sweet!


+1


----------



## brethauer04 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's my latest that I've been using. Changes from week to week. From left to right I have Phone, Settings, Home/App Launcher, Back and Menu.


----------



## lbiniusc (Jun 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

brethauer04 said:


> Here's my latest that I've been using. Changes from week to week. From left to right I have Phone, Settings, Home/App Launcher, Back and Menu.


what theme is that I like those ics blue stock icons.


----------



## brethauer04 (Jan 21, 2012)

abezzilla99 said:


> what theme is that I like those ics blue stock icons.


Theme is Blue Infintium, but I change themes quite often. The SMS and music icons I believe are part of the inverted apps I use from SlimRom. The market icon is in MR.H3LLMAN's vanilla ics icon set which can be found in the theme section. He also has this SMS icon as well I believe. Looks a lot better than stock IMO. I hate the stock versions of these three icons.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Liquid 1.4/Franco r185/Trickster Modz

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol i still haven't utilized this navbar feature


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

